# 29130



## wynonna (Sep 6, 2018)

Our APRN placed a finger splint on patient's right middle finger to stabilize it while she is at work and to limit the movement as well.
We are Internal Medicine and not Orthopedics.  Our APRN is not a surgeon.  This was a simple procedure done in office.
Can we bill 29130 for finger splint application?
Thanks


----------

